# P-47 Colour (color-americanese) footage



## superunknown (Jun 8, 2005)

It's a big file (26mb) can I post it or not? and if so, should I zip it?


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 8, 2005)

Post it post it


----------



## superunknown (Jun 8, 2005)

OK here it is-


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 8, 2005)

I just uploaded a 41Mb vid clip of some kick ass car..... Even with DSL it took forever....

And that was a great clip. Some of that footage is excellent...


----------



## evangilder (Jun 9, 2005)

The P-47 clip was uploaded her a while back, but it is indeed a great one. I sent that to one of my fellow museum volunteers. His Uncle, Alan Kinne is on my list of vets to interview. He was in that group, the 362nd, just after that was filmed. Here is a shot of Alan's jug, "New Yorker".


----------



## volto71 (Aug 21, 2005)

> Hope y'all like it


Oh...  ....Fantastic video!!
8) ciao 8)


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 21, 2005)

Nice video superunknown!


----------

